# M3 Steering wheel



## Waldo (Nov 10, 2002)

How much can I sell my M Steering Wheel including the airbag? What is the street price for both items, out of an Mcoupe 00'.

Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Waldo said:


> *How much can I sell my M Steering Wheel including the airbag? What is the street price for both items, out of an Mcoupe 00'.
> 
> Thanks. *


You know, I don't follow that stuff much.

Perhaps you might try posting this question in the M Forum??

:dunno:


----------

